# Really dumb questions some customers have asked...



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Customer walking into our 24 hour diner and asking "When do you open?"

Phone call: "Are your t-shirts 100% cotton?"

Phone Call: "Do you have soup?"

Customer: "How long do you cook the chicken fingers for?" 

Customer standing next to our credit card machine: "Do you take credit cards?" 

Phone Call: "Do you have take out? Im looking at your menu and wondered if you did." :lol: ....had to put him on hold so I could laugh since he was holding our take out menu....which says takeout & delivery in bright red letters.

Customer: "Can I park outside?" 



I really couldn't believe the last question....had to ask her to repeat herself.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Oh, Shawty - Between this post and your reply to Peach's dilemma!!! 

You should do a search for other diners across the US, and all get together and write a book!!!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Jodi,i didn`t know Candid Camera was being revived! It sounds like you been set up for a practical joke.There isn`t a lot we can do about daft questions,some people have a natural ability to say these things.They may have the misfortune to have to use their brain as a cushion.Remember the old saying,these things are sent to try us.I would add that some things are very trying!

I know some people ask dumb questions,but what about the person who makes a accidental dirty joke out of a simple question?I`ve seen other chefs and service staff nearly collapse with laughter.Three weeks ago,i nearly cut my hand open whilst slicing a roast ham due to a double-entendre.A very upper crust lady made an unfortunate reference to the ham being boneless.
The ladies comment gained the attention of quite a few people standing nearby You just have to switch off sometimes from what you hear.Leo.:chef:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Sigh, we ourselves are not immune. When I was on a train riding from Windsor, Ontario, to Toronto, I went to the cafe car to get something to eat and drink. I asked the attendant what kind of beer he had. "Canadian," he replied. "Well, OF COURSE it's Canadian," said I, "BUT WHAT KIND IS IT?????"







The boo-boo, for those of you who are not beer drinkers, is that Molson's has a brand called, yup, Canadian. Uh oh. :blush:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

My hubby just added a new one from today......he had about 20 guys who just came from a fishing trip and some guy walked in and asked him....and I quote "Are you open?".

:lol: :lol: :lol: Not THAT takes the cake! :lol:


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Jodi,your husband could have replied:"Yes,i would say i`m fairly outgoing". Leo.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

When I worked in a retreat house we always used to put pitchers of water on the tables. People were always sticking their heads in the kitchen door and asking, " Do you have any water?" and I would answer, "Yes, I do."


----------



## shugga (Aug 8, 2002)

We were at a dinner at the officer's club in Annapolis, MD recently. And the vanilla ice cream was very tasty. My friend asked the waitress what kind of ice cream it was. She replied, "Vanilla". 
My friend said no I meant what brand. So the waitress called over one of the bus boys and asks him the brand. He said, "Vanilla".


----------



## sammiemom (Jun 16, 2002)

Someone called our church office once. 

She wanted to know what time the ten o'clock service was.

Sue


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Please could someone help me out here?Is the ten o`clock service at ten or eleven?I`m booking the next flight !!Sorry,i couldn`t help being sarcastic. Leo:chef:


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

After a cleansing spring rain one afternoon I went outside the restaurant to sit on a bench and smoke a cig . Well since it had just rained the bench was wet so I brought the days newspaper with me to sit on so as to not get wet . well a customer walks out of the restaurant and asks me if I am reading that paper . I stood up and turned the page , sat back down and with deadly seriousness said Yes I am . Sarcasm is another form of service .:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Chefboy2160,you forgot to tell them about your x-ray vision .BTW,some people deserve what they get.I`m not sure if you remember,or have heard of "Mad" magazine.
This contained send-ups of tv programmes,films,etc.To get to the point,they once did a section called "Snappy answers to stupid questions.In this line of work,we get lots of stupid questions.It`s just that some people talk quickly but think slowly.:lol: Don`t let them grind you down,Leo.


----------



## toyman (Sep 3, 2002)

Had a customer look in my baked goods case and ask me, pointing to the bagels, "What kind of donuts are those?"


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:lol:

Were you working in Athens -Greece when this happened? :lol:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

To build on ToYMan's post: A colleague of my husband's was at a conference of city managers from all over the US; the location was a resort hotel in the Catskills, a place with strong Jewish culinary traditions. At breakfast one morning, he was sitting next to the very young wife of a manager from somewhere in the hinterland. She watched as he piled lox on his bagel, and then asked him, "What's that orange meat you're putting on your donut?"


----------



## skitty (Apr 13, 2002)

"What's in the honey?"


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

*Customer: "Can I park outside?"*

Far and away, my favorite.


----------



## rickh (Sep 26, 2002)

Naw, pull her right up to the bar


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Once, while reviewing some food photos we had produced for a magazine, the art director turned to me and said "Are you sure those are pork chops? They look like flank steaks!" 

What? Like I would get mixed up about the difference between cuts of beef and pork?

"Sure", I had to explain, "see the nice curved rib bone with the round eye of meat attached? See the pinkish white meat?"


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Customers coming in the front and being asked if they would like a table outside. The usual reply is " Well, is it nice out there?"
Well, you tell me twit, you just walked in


----------

